#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > First year Notes >  >  Scale and Sludge formation in engineering chemistry pdf free download

## abhishek katiyar

In boilers, water evaporates constantly along with the concentration of the dissolved salts increases increasingly.

If  the concentration of the dissolved salts achieve saturation point, they  are really rejected of water in the form of precipitates on the inner  walls of the boiler. If the precipitation takes place in the form of  loose/slimy precipitate, it is known as sludge





  Similar Threads: Solid State Chemistry in engineering chemistry free pdf download Formation of Jacobian Matrix power system analysis free download pdf Applications of UV in analytical chemistry in engineering chemistry pdf free download Formation of Bus Admittance Matrix power system analysis free pdf download Formation of bus admittance matrix notes ebook free download pdf

----------


## faadoo-divyanshu999.singh

thank you for sharing this helpful pdf on scale and sludge.​...........................................

----------

